# Agradecimiento a mi querido foro



## luisgrillo (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola que tal a toda la comunidad de este maravilloso foro.

Abri este tema para decirles algo y espero que dejen tambien su comentario.


Hoy y siempre me he sentido muy contento de poder pertenecer y participar activamente en este foro, el cual me ha enseñado infinidad de cosas, conocimientos invaluables adquiridos por la experiencia de unas personas tan inteligentes, super atentos y respetuosos, aunque a algunos se les olvida un poco , pero siempre listos para aclarar las mil y una dudas que se nos presenten.

Mnicolau, Cacho, Fogonazo, Eduardo, El señorón  EJtagle, Juan Romero, DosMetros, hazard_1998, Ezavalla, Tacatomon, DJ, DRACO, Andres Cuenca... y muchos otros que se me escapan, son personas que me a tocado interactuar en algunos temas.

Me quedo asombrado de el inmenso conocimiento que tienen, he aprendido tanto de ustedes que no me queda mas que darles gracias por compartir con migo y con todos, lo que ustedes saben.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 5, 2010)

Me uno al Homenaje...
y quisiera agregar a unos pocos ademas de los ya mencionados que recuerdo...

Moyano, Meta, Macatrodatos,D@rio,ByAxel,Electonec,Fernandob,Fernandoae...

e igual me enorgullece pertenecer a una comunidad de tal envergadura en conocimiento...

Gracias a todos...


----------



## angel36 (Oct 5, 2010)

sin dudas, estoy de acuerdo con uds, desde ya.

Saludos! y muchas gracias!


----------



## BUSHELL (Oct 5, 2010)

Otro más:


Como dice mi firma, lo poco que sé, lo aprendí de este foro. 

Un especialísimo agradecimiento por su tiempo y paciencia a Alejandro Sherar, a quien le debo una grande cosa...
Y a muchos otros, que me han dedicado tiempo y compartido conocimientos, en el Foro y por MP ...Eduardo, Fogonazo, Pepechip, Alejandro999, Dosmetros, Mnicolau, Ratmayor, Cacho, elaficionado, Ezevalla, Juan José.. y un largo etcétera.

Cúanto saben, cuán geniales, y sobre todo, ...cúan dispuestos a enseñar y compartir desinteresadamente...solo a cambio de un "Gracias".

Señores, Señores Grandes.

De verdad, se siente uno como parte de una gran familia, en este mundo donde cada vez estamos más solos, frente a un PC, en medio de "tánta" gente.

Pd/ No crean....aún no se libran de mí..


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 5, 2010)

Yo también me uno, _mi opinión al respecto_ no cambia, mas  bien se ha fortalecido. 

Gracias compañeros


----------



## Tavo (Oct 5, 2010)

Yo también estoy muy feliz de ser parte de esta gran comunidad, compartiendo conocimientos constantemente, sin pedir nada a cambio.

Hace pocos días también tuve la iniciativa de agradecer a todo el Foro, pero creo que no le han dado mucha bola al post, no importa, lo hago acá nuevamente. 

No me gusta nombrar personas en particular, ya que seguro me estaría olvidando de muchos... He recibido gran ayuda por acá, de gente que sabe y mucho, y eso me gusta, cada día aprender algo nuevo.
Los conocimientos que tengo hoy en día, se los debo en gran parte a este foro. 

Muchas gracias a todos, a los que diariamente vuelcan sus conocimientos en este Foro para ayudar al resto.

Gracias! 

PS: No hay día que no entre al Foro, en casa les llama la atención que pase largo tiempo leyendo y leyendo... jeje


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 5, 2010)

Pues, este servidor se une a este homenaje, en este foro aparte de nutrirme de conocimientos, me hace pasar un rato sumamente agradable...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 5, 2010)

Orales, no es para tanto Che, aquí aprendemos *Todos*!

+1 Foros de Electrónica


----------



## Imzas (Oct 6, 2010)

Sipis, digo lo mismo, nos han ayudado a todos los y las novatas que visitamos este foro, en especial al webmaster/propietario/administrador, y por supuesto a todos esos veteranos que no escatiman esfuerzs ni tiempo emn entregar su caudal de conocimiento de manera generosa y sin egoismos.
Un abrazo cariñoso y afectuoso para todos .


----------



## Robo (Oct 6, 2010)

pues que mas decir, yo llevaba 3 años aprendiendo por ahi en internet, cursos del sena*, y aunque aprendi mucho, he aprendido bastante en lo poco que llevo en el foro.
todo gracias a la gran -------->FE


----------



## Nepper (Oct 6, 2010)

Los acompaño con el sentimiento!!!
No podía no pasarme por acá!!
No solo encontré información si no que encontré valores morales, tambien gracias a este foro, voy 15 días adelantado en la universidad  se que es poco pero me es suficiente...

Muchas gracias a todos! y sigan así!!


----------

